# Using filter with enlarger



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 9, 2015)

While checking things out, I noticed that the filters I got with the Durst 606 enlarger I bought, do not fit into the filter slot. They are Kodak filters not Durst. 

Would it be awful to just hold the filter under the lens or would it degrade the image quality too much? Or am I not understanding the correct way to insert them?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2015)

I've used theM UNDER the lens before with no bad effects that I could ever ascertain. Kodak used to make a little holder dealio...it has three set-screws that hold a simple filter tray/holder in position under the enlarging lens. It cannot cost too much on the used market. Here's what it looks like: Kodak Polycontrast Filter Kit with Filter Holder Model A Cat 153 8032 eBay


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 9, 2015)

If you are trying to hold the filter and also do some dodge and burn it will be difficult. That filter looks like one to go under the lens. For above I have sheets that you could cut, they were not mounted in anything.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> If you are trying to hold the filter and also do some dodge and burn it will be difficult. That filter looks like one to go under the lens. For above I have sheets that you could cut, they were not mounted in anything.



The filter doesn't fit all that far below the lens.

And my Beseler 45 takes the same filters in a drawer above the lens.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 9, 2015)

480sparky said:


> The filter doesn't fit all that far below the lens.


Sorry, just saying if you have one hand holding the filter it is hard to dodge an area with the other hand. There are some holders for the below lens filters, I didn't have that for my Beseler 23C. 

I also remember in my first darkroom class they told us to move the filter around in circles so that any scratch would not show up.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 9, 2015)

Maybe a little gaffer's tape to hold it in place? I probably wouldn't leave it on to avoid sticky residue. I used a Beseler that takes those, it is easier to use what fits in the enlarger I think, but you could experiment, do a test print and see how well it works.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks guys! After checking out what it looks like, there is a holder in the box of random things that came with the enlarger.


----------

